# Married young, restless..



## Sydni (May 1, 2010)

Hi, im 20. i got married at 19 and my first year anniversary is sunday lol. Me and my husband are very happy so far except for the occasional regular problems with young couples (him playing xbox to much, one of us always being tired when we get home, no time off together, ect.) Well I know I want to spend the rest of my life with my husband. He is amazing. I knew that from the beginning, thats why i married him young. The problem is this...

Because I married so young I never experienced certain things that most ppl get to experience, like going out clubbing with friends, going on a road trip, you know, just random things that you get to experience as a young single adult. Well we have great communication so I have talked to my husband about this and he is very understanding, he has let me go clubbing with friends with the promise i dont let guys get all up on me lol and he even excepts it when I need a girl night occasionally. 

I'm still insanely restless for some reason though. It's like i'm tired of not being able to be spontaneous. I'm tired of asking permission and I'm tired of not being able to go on dates with him the way we used to. I mean we are together all the time but it seems like we never SPEND time together... I dunno if this is normal for any girl my age or if its a marriage thing or what but its really been bothering me and i feel like ive talked it to death with my husband and friends but yet i still have no answer... Id love to hear all kinds of advice.


----------



## anx (Nov 30, 2010)

Look into the language of loves quizes and materials. Recognizing what those are and scratching those itches are very important.

Other than that, I'm not sure and hopefully some other people can advise you some more.

Find out what quality time (which is probably your love language) means to you. For a lot of people it means 10 minutes when you walk in the door, 1h a few nights a week talking, and one or two 2-4 hour dates on the weekend.



> I mean we are together all the time but it seems like we never SPEND time together


 What does this mean to you. Do you need the TV off? Do you need him to listen to your day?

I can't really tell from your post how your husband is acting in all of this, but at least part of it is figuring out for yourself your wants and needs.


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

The bar scene isn't what it seems.

Date your husband!


----------



## MrK (Sep 2, 2010)

DanF said:


> The bar scene isn't what it seems.
> 
> Date your husband!


The bar scene is EXACTLY what it seems. Sounds like the OP knows this and still wants to go. That's why I'm worried about this marriage.


----------

